# Planning our move to Spain, help please!



## dan yeates (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi,

This is our first post. We are a young couple, I’m 23 my girlfriend 21 and plan to move to Spain in the near future. We currently work in the marine trade selling sports boat and RIB’s and tend to ship a lot off to the Costas and Balearic Islands. We would love to move out there with all the boats we send, enjoy the warmer climate and hopefully have a better quality of life really. 

We currently rent a property in the UK from family which is very cheap. We have around £20,000 between us to invest and are currently tossing up our options. We can either buy in the UK and let it out whilst we’re away, then rent a cheap apartment in Spain, or just buy an apartment, or even a boat, in Spain to live in. Any opinions?

Secondly, we’re not sure on the area to live. Spain has a lot of coast line so it’s going to be difficult to get there and explore the whole coast until we find somewhere we like. We don’t want to typical young person’s Spain like Benidorm (if fact that would be a nightmare!!) we would like the opportunity to start a business or have a good choice of employment when we’re out there so we would like to it be somewhere a lot of wealthy Brit’s regularly holiday and have boats. Do any of you have any recommendations on where to look?

Finally, we would like a good website where we can find property to rent, long term, or buy in Spain, without trawling through holiday lets if possible? We are very serious about moving out there and have been talking it over for SO long so it’s time to get the wheels moving! We are currently learning Spanish too  Is there going to be any way of finding work from here? Do people advertise jobs on the internet?

We have seen a few properties for rent and it certainly seems cheaper than in the UK. 

Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

dan yeates said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is our first post. We are a young couple, I’m 23 my girlfriend 21 and plan to move to Spain in the near future. We currently work in the marine trade selling sports boat and RIB’s and tend to ship a lot off to the Costas and Balearic Islands. We would love to move out there with all the boats we send, enjoy the warmer climate and hopefully have a better quality of life really.
> 
> ...


You can rent depending on area from €400 ish upwards .... not sure now is a good time to buy here, although around this area you can get an apartment for around €70k

Have a look at Spanish property, Spanish property for sale, property sales Spain

Be careful when starting up a boat business ...... you need all kinds of marine certificates, even to be able to hire Jet Ski's.

I'm going to break the habit of a lifetime here and post up the job site urls because I'm absolutely fed up of having to pm them to people on almost a daily basis 

..:: Adecco ::..
Costa Blanca Recruitment
Gtrabajo
InfoJobs.net - Bolsa de trabajo, ofertas de empleo
Job Search - Spain - Abroad, free ads Spain
Jobs in Spain - Recruit Spain
Jobs in Spain Employment in Spain: Job Search Spain Job Vacancy in Spain Job work in Spain - Job Spain
OficinaEmpleo.com. Empleo. Ofertas de empleo. Bolsa de trabajo. Recursos Humanos. RRHH.
SPAIN
Spain Jobs in Spain Job Search.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

dan yeates said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is our first post. We are a young couple, I’m 23 my girlfriend 21 and plan to move to Spain in the near future. We currently work in the marine trade selling sports boat and RIB’s and tend to ship a lot off to the Costas and Balearic Islands. We would love to move out there with all the boats we send, enjoy the warmer climate and hopefully have a better quality of life really.
> 
> ...


Lots of questions, I'm not sure I can answer them. I can say that you'd probably be better off renting right now as property prices are falling and as you say, its cheaper to rent here than in the UK, I'm also not sure you'd get a mortgage here without an employment history, books or a fully paid job - thats assuming you need one cos £20,000 wouldnt be enough to buy, although I dont know how much boats cost???

employment is bad out here at the moment so jobs are hard to come by whichever area you move to, although I guess you need to be looking near the ports and boating communities. Try googling you're criteria and see what areas come up???

Sorry I'm not much help to you, but good luck, I hope you can make it happen

Jo


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

dan yeates said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is our first post. We are a young couple, I’m 23 my girlfriend 21 and plan to move to Spain in the near future. We currently work in the marine trade selling sports boat and RIB’s and tend to ship a lot off to the Costas and Balearic Islands. We would love to move out there with all the boats we send, enjoy the warmer climate and hopefully have a better quality of life really.
> 
> ...


Hi Dan,
Just wanted to mention a few things I am moving to Benidorm in November yes I am only 18 but I am going to Benidorm to teach English, firstly I understand why your not too fussy on living in the center of Benidorm as I am going to be but I would ask you to check out an area near Benidorm called Altea its a very pretty place and has a beautiful Harbour and is well just a beautiful town I have attached a few images of Altea that I took in July. Benidorm is a 40min bus ride away from Altea but this doesnt really effect the quiet Spanish living of this area, I cannot really help with prices of boats nor how much money you will need but renting I think would be a better option because from what I have heard ( Not sure if this applies to apartments) if you buy a house/plot of land that has debt on it you buy that debt, I am not sure how much of this is correct though.
Emma


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Dan,

I think you need to give me a little more information first before I can answer your question with any real purpose.

So, what are you and your partner qualified or experienced to do ?

Unfortunately, 20k buys you nothing and probably would not even cover the fees and down payment on a property here, as you must pay approximately 10% of the value of any property in fees, in Spain.

So buying a property is much cheaper in the UK.

Thus, your idea of buying in the UK and renting it out might be a good one.

As for where to live, well that much depends on where you like I suppose, but if you want to be near boats then the coast might be an option - lol 

No seriously, Puerto Banus is full of boats (BIG BOATS) ans lots of money men and women seems to like the area, but then again, you are not really one of them are you, so maybe you might prefer somewhere like Sitges.

What business ideas have you ?
The answer to that might help in deciding where you should live.
or
If you manage to obtain a job, then obviously you need to live nearby.

Regards, Dave


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> so maybe you might prefer somewhere like Sitges.
> Regards, Dave


Sitges is (in case you don't know) a major GAY centre in Cataluña. 

Nothing wrong with that BUT some years ago my mates in-laws got a bit of a shock when they visited a few bars. 

Puerto Banus is SERIOUS money country - Sunseekers galore - and BIGGER. You need to have a flash car to even park in the port area - A Jag Sovereign was not good enough the last time I tried.


----------



## dan yeates (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow, thanks for all the replies. 



> You need to have a flash car to even park in the port area - A Jag Sovereign was not good enough the last time I tried.


Currently drive an Audi S4 but that will have to be sold to fund the move. 




> Unfortunately, 20k buys you nothing and probably would not even cover the fees and down payment on a property here, as you must pay approximately 10% of the value of any property in fees, in Spain.
> 
> So buying a property is much cheaper in the UK.
> 
> Thus, your idea of buying in the UK and renting it out might be a good one.


Thanks, £20k was a worst case scenario, that's what we have now, I expect in a years time when we plan to move we would have quite a bit more than that, but I appreciate your comments. We are definately looking into renting over there. 




> I think you need to give me a little more information first before I can answer your question with any real purpose.
> 
> So, what are you and your partner qualified or experienced to do ?


I studied Maritime Leisure Management at uni and have various A-levels and things, I am pretty clued up about running my own company in the UK but don't have much of an idea about overseas. We work for a medium company that has grown rapidly recently from a small company, I currently manage the showroom and run all the second hand and brokerage side of things. My partner specialises in tenders, jet RIB's and the like for Sunseekers, Fairline, Princess etc. She also deals with all the shipping of boats, so we're pretty well experienced on that side of things. We have a lot of contacts too. 

We have also been talking to Sail Time (Google them to find out some more info). They're a yacht share company, there is one owner and everyone else pays monthly for an equal 8th share. Have been looking at opening a franchise over there and have been talking to a few people at Sail Time about this. 

We both have RYA Powerboating courses, VHF radio licenses, I have sailing too, but none are commercially endorsed nor do we have any skipper qualifications, but these are not hard to get. 

We would like to either run a brokerage company (this would be my first choice), mostly online, or maintenance and management for UK clients with boats in Spain, or open a franchise, Sail Time for instance. 

Thanks for the photos Emma, it looks great and I will check it out!

Thanks for all the website links too, will look into them today seeing as it's raining and almost dark outside and no one is buying any boats!


----------

